# CafePress InfiniStitch



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

I just got this email about a new product from CafePress called InfiniStitch Embroidery: http://www.cafepress.com/buy/infinistitch?CMP=EMC_2008022_shoptalk_sk. I don't do embroidering, but it piqued my interest. When I first read about it, I wondered how it would affect the industry. After looking at it and reading in between the lines it looks like what they may be doing is printing on top of embroidery (or maybe a better term would be "over threads"). It's limited to the fact that you have to do it on preset templates (think of a patch, BUT it is not a patch). It can include an infinite amount of colors (hence the "Infini" part). And doesn't need a professional to do the digitizing. I am assuming (and we know what that makes out of you and me ) that they are basically running white thread in a preset shape, and then DTG printing on top of it. I thought that was a neat idea, but at the same time, don't care for the design being in a preset (square, rectangle, circle, oval) shape. I don't know whether their pricing is any better than traditional embroidery and honestly, I would rather go to a local professional, than deal with CafePress. 

I was wondering what others thoughts would be on this.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm not sure about that. I agree keep your Embroidery needs local. This allows you to have some control in the end result. I have done both retail and contract Embroidery for the last 12+ years. I have customers who come to me, because they want to see the end result and they want to face on the company supplieing them. ..... JB


----------

